# Sea bass, skin on or off?



## paddy4699 (Jun 16, 2011)

On Father's Day I am making Pan Seared Chilean Sea Bass.....Question: Skin on or off?


----------



## Selkie (Jun 16, 2011)

Skin on... nice and crisp.


----------



## dcSaute (Jun 16, 2011)

I like to leave the skin on - you can lightly oil the skin to help with the crisping, it also help keep the flesh from being inadvertently' torn up on the first side down in the pan.  probably 'keeps' a bit of flavor as well.

it's easy enough to remove the skin if you prefer to serve it that way - done on a hot pan it generally 'separates' very easily, with potentially just a little adhesion around the thinner edges (depending on how deep the oil is, you can get some 'deep fried' effects around the edges).

exception:  if I bread the fish, I remove the skin before breading/pan frying.....


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (Jun 16, 2011)

Your answer lies in the cooking method. If you are pan searing it, the skin will be crispy tasty an colourful, and protect the fleshy matter so it stays tender. 

Start with the skin side down on med high heat. Turn down to med heat after searing and let it cook mostly through on that side. Just before service, flip the fillet over and give a little colour to the meat for just a minute or two.

Great choice by the way. Have fun.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jun 16, 2011)

It a piece of fish comes with the skin on, I cook it that way.  It is either tasty on it's own, or adds flavor to the meat and can removed later if desired.


----------



## kronlyn (Jun 16, 2011)

also if you have trouble with the skin curling score the skin with a sharp knife just like 3 or so slices per fish should do on an angle.


----------



## CraigC (Jun 16, 2011)

Is it really Chilean Sea Bass? Whatever it is, skin on.

Craig


----------

